# All you need to know about adopting a baby saltwater crocodile in Northern Territory



## barryqwalsh (Dec 5, 2015)

Jayne Harris was wary of letting a crocodile into the household.

"To start with I was like, oh my goodness what are we doing?" the Darwin mother of two said.

Her five-year-old son, Cruz, was determined to become a crocodile wrangler, and so they visited the local crocodile park to learn more about the adopt-a-croc program.

Monsters Inc: Six things to know before you adopt a croc


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 5, 2015)

"No, kid!  It's not a corn dog!"

(Actually, cool stuff)


----------



## Spinster (Dec 5, 2015)

Future crocodile Dundee


----------

